# Banshee - Season 1 (spoilers)



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

There was a thread on the pilot episode here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=499543

But since there was no thread on last week's episode, I thought it would be better to just start a season thread.

One thing I have not seen mentioned is that all three episodes so far have about 15 seconds of conclusion (epilogue) after all the credits have rolled. Nothing critical to the plot, but probably worth a look.

Officer Kelly looks familiar to me. I looked up the actress, Trieste Kelly Dunn, but I don't think I've seen her in any show before, except maybe her appearance on one episode of Fringe. Maybe she reminds me of Jill Flint from Royal Pains.

In "Meet the New Boss", at the funeral of the Senator's son, Hood (I don't remember anyone saying his real name) gives the Senator a long, strange look. Did I miss something? Does Hood know him? What was that about?

Wow, Lili Simmons is amazingly hot as the young Amish girl, Rebecca. Is Rebecca supposed to be under 18? I was surprised Hood boned her a second time and did not even ask her age. Hood is quite the cad.

I don't like Anna / Carrie at all. It seems she did not even write Hood a letter in prison for 15 years. I can see that she might not want to visit him, since it could be dangerous for her. But she could have at least written. Then when he gets out, she lies to him about the diamonds, and then it seemed like she was actually thinking about turning Hood in to her father. And it seems like a good bet that Deva is actually Hood's daughter and Anna has not told Hood about it, although it seems that he suspects.

It does not seem that Hood is going to be able to keep up this Sheriff charade for much longer. Besides going around beating up everyone in sight and generally not acting at all like a lawman, now his fight video is getting posted on youtube, so Rabbit and who knows who else will soon be coming to town.

I wonder if Hood is smart enough to try to get Rabbit and Proctor going after each other. It seems like, short of murder, Hood's only chance to beat either of those guys is to get them to take each other out.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I love this show and can't wait to see it every week. I know it's no Mad Men or Breaking Bad, but it has it's own merits.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I really like this show too. This third episode was pretty awesome. He really kick that fighter guy's arse. Of course he took a little damage too.

I loved the ending with the guy with the glasses getting the money back from the fighter's manager.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought Hood's fight with the ultimate fighter was interesting. In a typical Hollywood movie, Hood would have been a match for the ultimate fighter champion and would have beaten him in a fair fight.

But in this fight, Hood was getting clobbered until he finally started fighting dirty. Even then, he just barely managed to limp away from the fight at the end, and his face was a mess.

Not to say that this show is particularly realistic (actually, the realism is terrible, so bad it is not worth listing the flaws). But in this one case, it managed to avoid the cliche.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> It does not seem that Hood is going to be able to keep up this Sheriff charade for much longer. Besides going around beating up everyone in sight and generally not acting at all like a lawman, now his fight video is getting posted on youtube, so Rabbit and who knows who else will soon be coming to town.


Yeah, this seems to be a show in which Things Happen and those things Have Consequences, instead of everything just continuing as is regardless of what anybody does.

At least, I hope so!

In addition to the YouTube video(s), there's the Amish Thug Boss deciding to "get to know" the Fake Sheriff better, which probably means some kind of background check, which will come up against the capabilities of the Gay Chinese Document Guy (OK, I really need to start learning these guys' names!). And Hot Deputy has got to be wondering why Fake Sheriff not only doesn't ever follow any kind of procedure, but also doesn't know anything about the job. It's quite the house of cards they're building.

Poor Hot Ex...she just can't give away millions in diamonds, no matter how hard she tries. Even at gun-point!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Poor Hot Ex...she just can't give away millions in diamonds, no matter how hard she tries. Even at gun-point!


Ha! Two tries failed, maybe the third time is the charm? She should try giving them to Job, I know he'll take them.

Amish Thug Boss: Kai Proctor

Fake Sheriff: No real name given, call him by his alias Lucas Hood

Gay Chinese Document Guy: Job

Hot Deputy: I'm calling her Officer Kelly (her first name is apparently Siobahn)


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

john4200 said:


> I thought Hood's fight with the ultimate fighter was interesting. In a typical Hollywood movie, Hood would have been a match for the ultimate fighter champion and would have beaten him in a fair fight.
> 
> But in this fight, Hood was getting clobbered until he finally started fighting dirty. Even then, he just barely managed to limp away from the fight at the end, and his face was a mess.
> 
> Not to say that this show is particularly realistic (actually, the realism is terrible, so bad it is not worth listing the flaws). But in this one case, it managed to avoid the cliche.


That's what makes the show so enjoyable for me. It's got the (anti) hero (Vic Mackey) who may be banging an underage chick, but who cares because he doesn't put up with crap (people picking on the elderly, drug sellers, rapists and what he believes in is not for sale.)


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Well, that bar owner knew who she was and was serving her alcohol. So, I doubt she was underaged. The bar guy wouldn't be part of getting drunk the niece of the evil guy that runs town.

I agree with others that this show is pretty unrealistic. I don't care and will keep enjoying.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> The bar guy wouldn't be part of getting drunk the niece of the evil guy that runs town.


Um...except he was. Underaged or not, he could refuse to serve her.

The only reason why he would refuse to serve someone who was underaged would be for legal reasons...and I don't think that's a big deal for him...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thin officer Kelly looks like a young Lucy Lawless.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The champ must have had really poor triangle choke technique. He had Lucas in it for more than long enough to render him unconscious if he had good technique.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Banshee Renewed for Season 2 by Cinemax*

http://tvline.com/2013/01/29/banshee-renewed-season-2/


> Talk about faking it until you make it.
> 
> Cinemax has moved quickly to renew Banshee, its new drama about a criminal pretending to be a town sheriff, for a second season.
> 
> ...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

2013-Feb-01 S01E04 "Half Dead is Better Than All Dead"

I was disappointed with this episode.

When Hood showed up to arrest Proctor, the bowtie guy was right there, and the witness specifically mentioned him and Proctor as being participants in the murder (and presumably in the video) and yet they did not arrest bowtie guy.

Then the ******** broadside the police car (huge TV trope), probably totaling the police car (not to mention threatening the lives of Hood and Proctor), and Hood lets them go without an arrest, and he even tells them they can pick up their truck after he is done with it. Even ignoring the violence, replacing a police car is not a trivial expense, especially for a small-town department. Without an arrest, Hood is going to have a hard time getting them to pay for it.

Are we supposed to believe that Hood just does not like to arrest people since he is a criminal himself?

I'm not sure what Anna was doing outside the bar at the end. Was she going to give Hood back the locket? Or had she exhausted her husband and was looking for a round two with Hood, but she decided Hood was not up to it since she saw the woman leaving his room?

The only good part was Job showing up at the end. It should be interesting to see how he interacts with all the characters in town.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I agree with a lot of your complaints about this episode. Started for me at the very beginning with with him robbing the museum. I thought that bit was a flashback for the longest time, then thought maybe it was a dream. Then Anna comes to rescue him!?!?

I thought the same thing about those brothers smashing the car. A totaled police car has to be accounted for and he's just going to let them go?? 

I hadn't thought about them not arresting the bowtie guy, but what up with that? He was also on the video and why wouldn't he be arrested too?

That asian dude showing up in town will be interesting. He isn't going to stick out like a sore thumb.

I guess I still like the show, but it seems like children are writing it. Just throwing stuff into the script and not caring if any of it makes sense.

As to what Anna was doing at the end. I think she was going back to Hood. Maybe just for a bang, but she was going back to him in one way or another.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Then the ******** broadside the police car (huge TV trope), probably totaling the police car (not to mention threatening the lives of Hood and Proctor), and Hood lets them go without an arrest, and he even tells them they can pick up their truck after he is done with it. Even ignoring the violence, replacing a police car is not a trivial expense, especially for a small-town department. Without an arrest, Hood is going to have a hard time getting them to pay for it.


Judging from the looks and comments he keeps getting, I think it's pretty clear that they're establishing that he's about as crappy at his new job as he seems to be at his old one (that opening scene makes me wonder how, in his life as a thief, he spent enough time out of jail to learn Anna's name)...

I just hope they quickly get past people just giving him looks and comments (and given Proctor's continued threats to investigate his background, I suspect they're headed in that direction). But I'm not sure how the show can retain it's premise (crook takes over small-town sheriff's identity) with all the holes they seem to be deliberately punching in it. The only thing I can think of is they're moving towards everybody knowing that he's a fake, but letting him get away with it for different reasons.

And yes, more Job=win. (I saw an interesting interview with Hoon Lee.) "Ladies...*****es."


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Proctor should be able to find out Hood isn't really Hood fairly quickly. They found that witness pretty fast. You'd think they could find the file on the real Hood and see that it isn't their Hood.

I guess I hadn't thought that once he does find out, he might be fine with it. He'd probably rather have a truly crooked cop than an honest one.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Weird thing about this episode ... the episode rating info we saw just as it was about to start mentioned only strong Language, no nudity or violence or sex. There was plenty of all of that.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Weird thing about this episode ... the episode rating info we saw just as it was about to start mentioned only strong Language, no nudity or violence or sex. There was plenty of all of that.


I noticed that once on another Cinemax show "Hunted". The opening bit mentioned nothing of violence and the show was filled with it. People getting stabbed, shot, neck's broke, etc...

I just remember seeing nothing about violence and wondering what kind of spy show had no violence. Well, it had all kinds of it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Hood vs. Bowtie Dude showdown should be great.

Carrie must be part Ninja.

This show has all the realism of a comic book and I don't really care all that much.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The other thing I noticed is that either he has Wolverine's healing powers or noticeable time has passed since the last episode with nothing terribly interesting happening meanwhile.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Way too many complaints for this show. We need to look past all this and enjoy it for what it is; afterall some Anna is better that no Anna.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

That is the thing about this show. I have all kinds of complaints because it does such stupid stuff, but I still love the show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Important question for the day: was that a tattoo or landscaping?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Anubys said:


> Important question for the day: was that a tattoo or landscaping?


Damn it! You are forcing me to go back and re-watch frame by frame. I had other things to do you know!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

NJ_HB said:


> Way too many complaints for this show. We need to look past all this and enjoy it for what it is; afterall some Anna is better that no Anna.


Who's complaining? We're just saying it's unrealistic. Nobody's saying it sucks.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jan 5, 2007)

Hoffer said:


> &#8230; I agree with others that this show is pretty unrealistic. I don't care and will keep enjoying.


Me too. I thought this show is supposed to be a sort of stylized comic book type with a lot of silly/unbelievable stuff as the norm.

I mean, how realistic is it for an ex-con to steal the identity of a dead sheriff and get away with it for as long as he has?

To me, this show is similar in tone to "Pulp Fiction" and other movies like that and is pretty entertaining so far.


Anubys said:


> Important question for the day: was that a tattoo or landscaping?


Only she (and the entire lucky crew on the set) knows for sure, but according to Julie Zied's tv blog: "Milicevic says she finds the nude scenes freeing, although she did have to give up her cupcake habit for several months leading up to shooting one particular scene with Rus Blackwell, who plays her husband Gordon."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cereal_Killer said:


> I mean, how realistic is it for an ex-con to steal the identity of a dead sheriff and get away with it for as long as he has?


To be fair, he hasn't gotten away with it for long, and there's every indication that he's not going to be able to get away with it much longer.

But yes, it definitely has a...stylized approach to reality.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To be fair, he hasn't gotten away with it for long, and there's every indication that he's not going to be able to get away with it much longer.
> 
> But yes, it definitely has a...stylized approach to reality.


How long has it been since he hit town? Either it's a couple of months or he has superhuman healing properties.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

You gotta wonder what happened while he was healing. He obviously decided to rob a museum. They gave us zero information on that bit. Did he need money? Does he just love stealing stuff?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I didn't get why he ditched what he stole. I thought maybe he hid it and would come back for it later.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

He did mention in the episode that once the job goes south, leaves the goods.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

NJ_HB said:


> He did mention in the episode that once the job goes south, leaves the goods.


Yes, I remember that. It made no sense to go to all this trouble and then ditch it as he tries to get away. Ditching the stolen art isn't going to help him if he gets caught; and if doesn't get caught, then ditching the goods makes even less sense!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Yes, I remember that. It made no sense to go to all this trouble and then ditch it as he tries to get away. Ditching the stolen art isn't going to help him if he gets caught; and if doesn't get caught, then ditching the goods makes even less sense!


Well, for one thing it's a lot easier to get away with "Museum? What museum?" if you're not carrying a painting stolen from the museum...

As for the timeframe, I think it's been a very short time since he got to town (maybe days; probably not more than a very few weeks), and that he has superhuman healing powers.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, for one thing it's a lot easier to get away with "Museum? What museum?" if you're not carrying a painting stolen from the museum...


um...the one you just left, where you beat up 2 cops (DNA on your fists), that is missing a painting (which we found in a bag, close to where you beat up the cops), the museum where, just outside on the steps, you shot at policemen with the gun in your hands and where we caught you running away from (always within sight of officers) about 2 blocks away.

THAT museum!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But if you're inside the museum and the alarms are going off, you can A) keep the painting and know that if anybody catches you the jig is up; or B) drop the painting and give yourself the chance to bluff your way out.

He had no way of knowing that all that other stuff was going to happen when he dumped the painting. At that point, he was just playing the odds. How could he know that once he got outside, he would consistently act like a complete idiot? 

(And may I repeat that this episode is evidence that he is about as crappy at his old job as he is at his new one!)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ok. I'll give him some slack. There was no way he would have known that a museum with almost priceless art would have a security system! 

I do think that they made a point, in conversations, to let us know that he is an excellent thief (who needs Anna to open safes for him, but still...). Am I imagining that part?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> um...the one you just left, where you beat up 2 cops (DNA on your fists), that is missing a painting (which we found in a bag, close to where you beat up the cops), the museum where, just outside on the steps, you shot at policemen with the gun in your hands and where we caught you running away from (always within sight of officers) about 2 blocks away.
> 
> THAT museum!


Wasn't he wearing gloves when he beat the museum cops up? I think he ditched the gloves when he put the guard's uniform on.

What's up with his panic attacks?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> You gotta wonder what happened while he was healing. He obviously decided to rob a museum. They gave us zero information on that bit. Did he need money? Does he just love stealing stuff?


This kinda bothered me. At least tell us why he was stealing that painting. It makes no sense that he would put his new gig at risk unless there was a compelling reason. I also love how they never wear masks when they do this sh*t. Like no one can identify him?


Anubys said:


> Important question for the day: was that a tattoo or landscaping?


I'm clearly out of the loop on this stuff. I assumed that was a landing strip. People tattoo that?

Looks like many of us will be reviewing archival footage tonight...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I loved the line "This is where the master race collects its unemployment checks."


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Have they ever said what state Banshee is in or is it like Springfield in The Simpsons?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought it was in PA for some reason.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Amish Country outside of Lancaster Pennsylvania.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Have they ever said what state Banshee is in or is it like Springfield in The Simpsons?


At the start of every episode...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I think when the sheriff called the Asian guy to get rescued from the museum, he mentioned that the museum was in Harrisburg (PA's capital).
Lancaster's and Harrisburg's city limits are about 30 miles apart. Given how fast whats-her-name got there with a getaway vehicle, I'm going to place Banshee on the outskirts of Lancaster, on its Harrisburg side. And the museum was located on the outskirts of Harrisburg, on its Lancaster side.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I like this show, but sometimes (often) I'm baffled by what the characters (and/or writers) are thinking. E.g., the motorcycle gang...what kind of consequences did they expect? Pulling that kind of stuff in rural America, you'd think they'd realize that having the living crap kicked out of them and being carted off to face charges in another state was probably about as positive an outcome as could be hoped for.

Much more likely would be to go down in a hail of gunfire from the angry townspeople the next time they showed their faces.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

my tivo recorded this on hbo. but it's on cinemax, right? is it playing delayed on hbo?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I can rationalize it by saying that the bikers were just *not* thinking -- either they are all morons and/or they are on drugs all the time.

Deputy Kelly was being an idiot this episode, too. I was almost rooting for something to happen to her, but having her ancestral home burned down on her birthday was too much, and I felt sorry for her.

I did not completely follow what happened with the fake ID that Job got for Hood. I get that Hood made a deal with Proctor -- information on the location of the bikers in exchange for something involving the fake ID and stealing the evidence. But did Hood get the evidence himself, or did he give the ID to Proctor and let one of Proctor's guys steal the evidence?

I was not sure what to make of Deputy Kelly's reaction to the biker's rings in the envelope. She seemed disgusted, although perhaps it was just surprise. I'm not sure if she will be grateful to Hood or not. She is a strange one. That line she blurted about when Hood spends the night, it won't be to protect her. Hmmm, who says things like that?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That motorcycle gang should have been called "Dummies" instead of "Kindred". You're going to rape a woman in broad daylight and nobody stands watch?

Another thing I didn't like was a bunch of really loud motorcycles sneaking up on the deputy's house in the dead of the night. She should have heard them a mile away. How'd they find out where she lived anyway? Did they follow her? Again, they're not stealthy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I fully expected deputy Kelly to get beaten and raped. I'm glad they didn't go that way and decided to let the bikers just drive away.

Deputy Kelly needs to get some target practice.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

She also doesn't seem to understand the idea of being lured away. They shoot up her house, she runs outside and heads towards the people getting away. Perfect opportunity for one or more people to be behind her and shoot her in the back or set her house on fire. Plus, she was just firing away like mad. Oh, now she's out of ammo!!

Overall, I didn't have much of an issue with this episode compared to the previous week.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

At least they established the Hood as sheriff timeline at less than two months in this episode. He must have a pipeline to A-Rod's HGH supplier to heal so fast.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

So, what ever happened with that video of Hood and the UFC guy fighting? A video like that uploaded to the internet would be huge. It is obviously weeks later since Hood is all healed. You'd think the mob guys looking for him would have found him by now. Unless of course the mob doesn't use the internet. 

Also, the Asian guy fits into Banshee just fine when he dresses like a man.  I figured he'd stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> So, what ever happened with that video of Hood and the UFC guy fighting? A video like that uploaded to the internet would be huge. It is obviously weeks later since Hood is all healed. You'd think the mob guys looking for him would have found him by now. Unless of course the mob doesn't use the internet.


Job probably hacked the internet to make it disappear.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Job probably hacked the internet to make it disappear.


You know, that would have made a good storyline. He would have at least come across that video since he's the big hacker. They could have had him removing it from the internet and maybe even tracking down the guy that took it and deleting it from his phone or something.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> You know, that would have made a good storyline.


Well, it would have made a monumentally stupid storyline. Fitting perfectly with the tone of the show.

(And I say that with some affection. This seems to be a very flagrantly, proudly stupid show, but not necessarily in a bad way. They just need to wallow in it a little more to be sure we're in on the joke, and "hacking the internet to remove a YouTube video" would be a good step in that direction. )


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Well, he hacked into that museum security system to let Hood out of that hallway. I'm sure hacking Youtube would be a piece of cake.  I think him doing it would make sense for this show.

I just don't see how the mob guys finding Hood due to the video could play out. Wouldn't the show kinda be over if they found him? He couldn't run from Banshee. It's the name of the show. Unless of course Hood kills the head mob guy and then they quit pursuing him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It would be interesting to see where the mob boss and the Amish mob boss stand relative to each other in the world's food chain.

We may be about to find out...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It would be interesting to see where the mob boss and the Amish mob boss stand relative to each other in the world's food chain.
> 
> We may be about to find out...


A Russian NY mob boss versus a PA Amish Mob Boss?

I know who I'm putting my money on!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It would be interesting to see where the mob boss and the Amish mob boss stand relative to each other in the world's food chain.


Ah, you missed the straight line. Where does Rabbit stand in the food chain?



Anubys said:


> I know who I'm putting my money on!


You're putting your money on a guy named "Rabbit"?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Banshee is like half the other shows that I watch where there's always some cast member who pulls miracles out of their butt. Usually it's a hacker who can crack and manipulate every IT system known to man or some kind of witch or purveyor of magic who does or undoes the impossible. Job seems to be that guy so it wouldn't surprise me if he somehow gets every single copy of Hood's fight video permanently deleted from every computer on Earth.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Job seems to be that guy so it wouldn't surprise me if he somehow gets every single copy of Hood's fight video permanently deleted from every computer on Earth.


Perhaps, but something has to come of it, first. Chekhov's youtube video, you know.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> A Russian NY mob boss versus a PA Amish Mob Boss?
> 
> I know who I'm putting my money on!


Kinda depends on where the fight takes place...


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> Oh, now she's out of ammo!!


Hey, at least we have a show where the guns have a finite amount of bullets. Of course, that's probably only true when the writer's decide they need someone to run out of ammo for some plot related reason...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hood never runs out of fists.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Flop said:


> Hey, at least we have a show where the guns have a finite amount of bullets. Of course, that's probably only true when the writer's decide they need someone to run out of ammo for some plot related reason...


There was a great episode of Mythbusters based on this. Basically that you will empty the clip of just about any automatic weapon in like 2 seconds. They were testing an UZI, AK-47, etc... Then they showed a Hollywood movie clip where a guy is firing from the same clip of ammo for half an hour.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Love this show. I love when Hood extracts his revenge. Bully for him. Don't come into my town and pull some crap and expect to get away with it. So he gave back the evidence to the Amish mafia guy, who cares. He's not going to change for the good all of a sudden; Hood will get him on something else. Realism only occurs in Spartacus


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

NJ_HB said:


> Realism only occurs in Spartacus


That made me giggle.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Pretty vicious episode this week.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The "Wicks" episode is the worst one so far, by a large margin. I've been giving this show a lot of leeway for (un)realism because it has several fun aspects. But the whole prison flashback sequence was so utterly and completely absurd that I could not watch it without groaning repeatedly.

Last week's episode "The Kindred" was okay, but the one before it ("Half deaf is better than all dead") wasn't very good. So this week's episode makes strike two. If there is a strike three, I may give up on the series.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Remind me to never go to prison.

I didn't think this episode was bad at all, just a lot of background filling flashbacks. Now we know where Hood's fightin' skillz come from.

The Albino was in the opening montage of photos. Has he always been there and I never noticed?

Did something happen to Wicks at the end? Hood and Sugar were out fishing at night and the final scene held the blackout for a good bit. It was too dark for me to make anything out. Feel free to spoilerize if you want.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Did something happen to Wicks at the end? Hood and Sugar were out fishing at night and the final scene held the blackout for a good bit. It was too dark for me to make anything out. Feel free to spoilerize if you want.


They weren't fishing. They were dumping Wicks' body. The final scene was Wicks sleeping with the fishies.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wicks is feeding the fishes (I hear the eyeballs are particularly tasty). Let that be a lesson to you -- do not cross Hood when he tells you to leave town and not come back.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Wicks was mighty stupid and practically had "Kill me!" stamped on his forehead when he made his play against Hood.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Am I supposed to know what the frozen hand and cell phone stolen from the evidence locker are about?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

tlc said:


> Am I supposed to know what the frozen hand and cell phone stolen from the evidence locker are about?


Yes. The cell phone had the video of proctor and his underling committing the murder he's charged with and the hand is the hand of the victim that was found by the guy taking the video. Without those there isn't likely enough evidence to convict him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Yes. The cell phone had the video of proctor and his underling committing the murder he's charged with and the hand is the hand of the victim that was found by the guy taking the video. Without those there isn't likely enough evidence to convict him.


I'd correct that to there isn't ANY evidence to convict him. The eye witness is gone and the one remaining piece of evidence is now also gone. There is nothing to show a grand jury.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Remind me to never go to prison.
> 
> I didn't think this episode was bad at all, just a lot of background filling flashbacks. Now we know where Hood's fightin' skillz come from.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your TV needs a new bulb.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Sounds like your TV needs a new bulb.


or he needs new glasses!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

David Ortiz said:


> Sounds like your TV needs a new bulb.


It was dark at first but then they zoomed in. Maybe his recording got cut off?

Speaking of which, mine cut off during the credits. Did anything happen after them this week?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hood 2 got a voice mail from Hood 1's son Jason on that cracked cell phone. Jason is in trouble and really wants to talk to Dad.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Hood 2 got a voice mail from Hood 1's son Jason on that cracked cell phone. Jason is in trouble and really wants to talk to Dad.


I was wondering whose phone that was. How the heck do you remember that cell phone? 

This episode was pretty intense, but I think it was one of the best episodes. I have no idea what life is like in a prison, but the episode seemed more realistic than previous ones. Not that a big albino prisoner kinda running a prison is realistic. 

I thought we'd see how that Wicks got the scar on his cheek. It was the same scar Hood gave the albino's boyfriend. I figured the albino would return the favor to Hood's only friend. Being that prison life is a flashback, I wonder if we'll see more of Wicks in future episodes?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

David Ortiz said:


> Sounds like your TV needs a new bulb.


Maybe but let's just say that I don't watch the official version of this show. I think that might be the true reason why that scene was too dark.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Hood 2 got a voice mail from Hood 1's son Jason on that cracked cell phone. Jason is in trouble and really wants to talk to Dad.


Thanks; just want to make sure I understand. The real Hood's phone had VM and it was the real Hood's son asking for help from the real Hood, and the protagonist/fake hood hears it, right?

I thought Job indicated he had no family?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> I thought Job indicated he had no family?


I was thinking this too. That they had mentioned it would be simple to become Hood because he didn't really have family.

Then again, maybe they had mentioned he had a son that he wasn't in contact with anymore?? I don't remember.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

2013-Feb-22 "Behold a Pale Rider" S01E07

Fortunately this episode was a lot better than last week's. But I'm not sure what to think of Hood now. I already disliked the Carrie character -- in fact, I did not think my opinion of her could go much lower. Wow, was I wrong. Not only did she betray the man who saved her from jail and fathered her child -- betray him to be tortured and murdered -- she screwed up the betrayal. "I must have got the dosage wrong, you weren't supposed to wake up..." Ah, well, just put a loose gag in his mouth, handcuff him to a wooden headboard in a motel room, and leave.  Stupid and disloyal. What a girl.

Which brings me to my much lowered opinion of Hood's character. Up until this episode, I sort of liked him. Yes, his morals are mostly nonexistent, and yes, he does inexplicably pine after a woman who has treated him badly, but he does have some heroic qualities such as helping people in need, and his bad-ass attitude is fun to watch. But after what Carrie did to him in this episode, then she shows up at his room and gives him a puppy-dog look, tells him she's _so sorry_, and oh, she's topless, of course he cannot resist her.  Sheesh, what a imbecile Hood is.

I think I am rooting for Rabbit to kill both Carrie and Hood, and then let the show continue with Job. I'm not sure what Job would do, but even doing nothing he is more likable than either Hood or Carrie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sometimes this show is silly. And sometimes this show is dumb.

But Job is pure gold.

It looks like Hood's carelessness has finally caught up with him. If there's one thing he's worse at than thieving, it's sheriffing. And if there's one thing he's worse at than sheriffing, it's hiding out.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Yeah, he does more things to make the news. Beating up a UFC guy, saving the day with high school hostage situation.

I have one question about the girl. Is he her father? I do remember hearing that, maybe in a dream.  Does he know he's her father and if so, has he always known?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I have one question about the girl. Is he her father? I do remember hearing that, maybe in a dream.  Does he know he's her father and if so, has he always known?


It's never been stated flat-out, but the math seems to suggest it. (Mom lied about the kid's age when "Hood" first met her; he later found out her real age, which made her conception before he went to prison.)

They've been talking around it, but I don't think there's supposed to be any doubt...unless Rabbit is the father.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's never been stated flat-out, but the math seems to suggest it. (Mom lied about the kid's age when "Hood" first met her; he later found out her real age, which made her conception before he went to prison.)
> 
> They've been talking around it, but I don't think there's supposed to be any doubt...unless Rabbit is the father.


I never noticed the lie about the girl's age or Hood discovering her real age. Always been an issue for me. I never seem to pay attention enough to pick up on the little details. (or the big details sometimes too) 

ETA: This makes him wanting out of the handcuff bed more meaningful. He sees who he thinks is his daughter in danger and that motivates him even more to try and get free.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I never noticed the lie about the girl's age or Hood discovering her real age.


When he first met the kid, mom said something about 13-year-olds being such a trial, and he raised his eyebrows at her not seeming so young. Then, she said something about being 15, and we know roughly 15 years ago is when he went to prison. Ever since then, he's been acting as if he at least suspects and probably believes she's his daughter.

(Scratch the Rabbit is her father thing I was blithering about...there was a time they were hinting Rabbit and Carrie were lovers back in the day, but I forgot the big reveal that they're father and daughter. )


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Scratch the Rabbit is her father thing I was blithering about...there was a time they were hinting Rabbit and Carrie were lovers back in the day, but I forgot the big reveal that they're father and daughter. )


Rabbit is creepy enough that I don't think that totally rules it out...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

john4200 said:


> But after what Carrie did to him in this episode, then she shows up at his room and gives him a puppy-dog look, tells him she's _so sorry_, and oh, she's topless, of course he cannot resist her.  Sheesh, what a imbecile Hood is.


To paraphrase Job, "There's p***y whipped and then there's him." To Carrie's credit, she *did* tell Hood to leave her alone. Lots of times. He just wouldn't listen.

At first, I thought Carrie was going to free him and then I thought that she called Job to do it. Now I'm thinking Job trailed her and freed Hood on his own.

I'm wondering how the town will react to Hood leaving the hostage scene with a drag queen in a canary yellow car.

I always wonder why, when things start spiraling out of control, why the "good" criminal doesn't just shoot the batcrap, nutso criminal and hope the law cuts him a big break for defusing the situation.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> At first, I thought Carrie was going to free him and then I thought that she called Job to do it. Now I'm thinking Job trailed her and freed Hood on his own.


When Job was freeing him, he mentioned that he was tracking his cell phone.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I never noticed the lie about the girl's age or Hood discovering her real age. Always been an issue for me. I never seem to pay attention enough to pick up on the little details. (or the big details sometimes too)
> 
> ETA: This makes him wanting out of the handcuff bed more meaningful. He sees who he thinks is his daughter in danger and that motivates him even more to try and get free.


While I understand the love for one's child, I thought that was a little weak. If torture and death isn't enough motivation...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> When he first met the kid, mom said something about 13-year-olds being such a trial, and he raised his eyebrows at her not seeming so young. Then, she said something about being 15, and we know roughly 15 years ago is when he went to prison. Ever since then, he's been acting as if he at least suspects and probably believes she's his daughter.
> 
> (Scratch the Rabbit is her father thing I was blithering about...there was a time they were hinting Rabbit and Carrie were lovers back in the day, but I forgot the big reveal that they're father and daughter. )


He saw her age in her driver's license and even said something along the lines of "13 years old, my a$$".

Also, I thought you remembered the father/daughter thing. FWIW, I knew she was his daughter and did NOT dismiss your theory!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> While I understand the love for one's child, I thought that was a little weak. If torture and death isn't enough motivation...


It was really thoughtful of Carrie to leave the tv on. Something to take his mind off of being bound and waiting to be brutally tortured and killed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> It was really thoughtful of Carrie to leave the tv on. Something to take his mind off of being bound and waiting to be brutally tortured and killed.


I thought it was to drown out any noise he might make to attract attention...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought it was to drown out any noise he might make to attract attention...


That's just silly. She wanted him to keep an eye on the news in case her daughter got in some kind of trouble!

Do I have to do ALL the thinking around here?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Do I have to do ALL the thinking around here?


I suppose that's one word for it. Technically.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anubys said:


> He saw her age in her driver's license and even said something along the lines of "13 years old, my a$$".


No, he did not "see her age in her driver's license":

1) She does not have a driver's license

2) He saw her school ID

3) It did not have her age on it

But he did express doubt about her age after studying her school ID. And it was a high school ID, so probably older than 13.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought it was to drown out any noise he might make to attract attention...


I was kidding but she did keep the volume pretty low.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Yeah, I don't think she's want the TV's volume too loud. If it was too loud, someone might complain and then maybe someone would come knocking.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> No, he did not "see her age in her driver's license":
> 
> 1) She does not have a driver's license
> 
> ...


1. Seriously?
B. I feel these points would work better in a slide show.
Third. OK. I stand corrected.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Yeah, I don't think she's want the TV's volume too loud. If it was too loud, someone might complain and then maybe someone would come knocking.


Right, but it was loud enough to drown out the cries of somebody who is gagged (TV gagged, anyway; in real life I doubt those kinds of gags would do much to muffle noise). I'm pretty sure that was the intent (on HER part, anyway; obviously, the writers were thinking what Anubys was thinking).


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, but it was loud enough to drown out the cries of somebody who is gagged (TV gagged, anyway; in real life I doubt those kinds of gags would do much to muffle noise).


Actually, in that scene he manages to make a fairly loud screaming noise despite the gag.

Also, all he has to do is rock forward and back on the bed to make a loud noise by banging the bed against the wall. Maybe people will be too embarrassed to complain about that, though.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anubys said:


> 1. Seriously?
> B. I feel these points would work better in a slide show.
> Third. OK. I stand corrected.


1. Yes
B. I will await your slide presentation with impatience
Third. You must stand frequently when participating in these forums.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Is there anybody in tv land who can't pick a lock?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Is there anybody in tv land who can't pick a lock?


The 2 hostage taking dudes from this last episode. The one guy was trying to find a way out and the door he went up to was chained and padlocked. He said they were trapped. I remember thinking how that seemed like a lame thing to trap them. They couldn't pick or shoot the lock or break a window or something??


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> The 2 hostage taking dudes from this last episode. The one guy was trying to find a way out and the door he went up to was chained and padlocked. He said they were trapped. I remember thinking how that seemed like a lame thing to trap them. They couldn't pick or shoot the lock or break a window or something??


While I can't speak about unbreakable glass, the locks were on the outside of the building (which seemed strange since the idea is to keep crazy people from going IN the building, not out).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I really liked this week's episode. The fight between Anna and the Russian dude was pretty epic.

Carrie's husband finally having enough was pretty interesting too. I really thought he was going to find something while tearing the house apart. 

Plus, it is official that the girl is Hood's daughter. I was surprised that the sex between Anna and Hood was a one time thing. It was just to say goodbye for her. Women!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I was surprised that the sex between Anna and Hood was a one time thing.


Yeah, right. That's what it was.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hoffer said:


> The fight between Anna and the Russian dude was pretty epic.


Olek had taken Ana's measure pretty well: "Is there anyone you haven't betrayed?" Not that he is much better. I thought for a minute I was going to get my wish (half of it anyway) and Ana was going to die. Ah well. She continued her stupidity...there were several times during the fight when she knocked him down for long enough for her to grab the gun, but instead she just continued to attack him unarmed...until she decided to use the weapon that literally dropped in her lap.

What will Gordon say when he sees Carrie's injuries? (or will she magically heal and look fine the next day?)

The relationship between Proctor and his niece is looking very creepy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> What will Gordon say when he sees Carrie's injuries?


There are a lot of things-with-consequences hanging over them...I suspect the last couple of episodes are going to be epic.

My guess is still they're moving towards some kind of sides-choosing with Kai being pitted against Rabbit. I don't see any other way that "Carrie" and "Hood" can survive in that town (and if they leave, they'll have to rename the show ) with both Mr. Rabbit and "Hood"'s identity being such potentially fatal issues.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> The relationship between Proctor and his niece is looking very creepy.


Only in an incest-kind of way; which is kind of creepy, I grant you. But the guy with the bow tie? now THAT is creepy in a whole different way that makes me want to throw up!

Loved the trash talk that Olek dished out to Ana about her fighting skills.

I was disappointed that the girls Kai has in his foyer waiting for him were not there when Rebecca showed up!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, right. That's what it was.


Well, I was surprised that is what she said. I had figured they were back together in some way. Although, what she said would make for a better show in the long run.

I look forward to what Carrie tells her husband next week. Why she's had the crap beat out of her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, I think that when Hood pits Proctor against Rabbit, that will cause all kinds of interesting splits/stresses among the various parties in town.

You've got Carrie; her husband/the DA; the surly cop who thinks he should have gotten Hood's job; the cute cop; the new Indian chief; his sister; the ******* family whose brother Hood killed and whose sister he sleeps with; am I missing anybody? (I assume Sugar and Job will automatically align with Hood.)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I think that when Hood pits Proctor against Rabbit, that will cause all kinds of interesting splits/stresses among the various parties in town.
> 
> You've got Carrie; her husband/the DA; the surly cop who thinks he should have gotten Hood's job; the cute cop; the new Indian chief; his sister; the ******* family whose brother Hood killed and whose sister he sleeps with; am I missing anybody? (I assume Sugar and Job will automatically align with Hood.)


You forgot the new state investigator guy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I would like to offer my heart felt thanks to the makers of Banshee for the nude scenes involving Proctor's niece. Please divert any future Carrie nude scenes to Rebecca.

Although the Carrie/Olek fight scene was epic, it's kind of weird that just about every tv hand to hand fight scene between a man and woman seems to end with the woman winning or at least holding her own. That's just not realistic. Or maybe I've watched too many Nikita and Chuck episodes. Or Olek sucked as a fighter.

Who'd a thunk that I would miss a drag queen? Where was Job? It was a heavy episode that could have used some Job/Sugar comedy.

Proctor on top of his niece was creepy. I have to admit, I thought they were going to start making out. Glad they didn't go there.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

It could be that Olek was just "playing" with Carrie. That he never felt like he was in real danger and was just having fun beating the crap out of her.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Kai and Rebecca have not made out...yet! 

Looking forward to the nude scenes with the girl from Breaking In


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> It could be that Olek was just "playing" with Carrie. That he never felt like he was in real danger and was just having fun beating the crap out of her.


True, but maybe his sense of fun should have ended when she lynched him.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> True, but maybe his sense of fun should have ended when she lynched him.


I think it did. Wasn't it soon after that where he stabbed her. If he hadn't left that piece of wood in her stomach, she wouldn't have pulled it out and stabbed him.

He had said that Rabbit told him he could kill her. I think he really wanted to bring her back alive.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

S01E09 "Always a Cowboy" 2013-Mar-8

I'm not sure what to say about this episode, except that those FBI agents have got to be the worst ever. They say they are going all out to find the kidnapper, and Rabbit is popping up all over town, but the FBI agents are nowhere near him.

"Small fcking towns" 
--Hood

"Not small enough for the FBI agents to find the high profile kidnapper."
--me

Ah, another thing just came to mind. I think Rabbit has that talent that Crocodile Dundee had for staring down the wild animals (except at humans). Three different people pointed a gun at Rabbit, two of whom have vowed to kill him, and yet Rabbit walked away from all three without a scratch.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Ah, another thing just came to mind. I think Rabbit has that talent that Crocodile Dundee had for staring down the wild animals (except at humans). Three different people pointed a gun at Rabbit, two of whom have vowed to kill him, and yet Rabbit walked away from all three without a scratch.


you just don't get it, do ya?



> Dr. Evil: All right guard, begin the unnecessarily slow-moving dipping mechanism.
> [guard starts dipping mechanism]
> Dr. Evil: Close the tank!
> Scott Evil: Wait, aren't you even going to watch them? They could get away!
> ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Although usually it's the Evil Overlord who does stuff like that, not has stuff like that done TO them.

What a subversive show!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if Hood's face bruises will be gone by the next episode.

I guess it can be attributed to not thinking straight from getting all busted up but Carrie should have let the husband pick the son up from school. And called ahead.

I don't see any rational way that Hood can remain the police chief into next season but I'm sure the writers will find a way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't see any rational way that Hood can remain the police chief into next season but I'm sure the writers will find a way.


I think it's what I've been saying for a couple of weeks now. "Hood" is setting Proctor against Rabbit. "Hood" gets protection; Proctor gets a police chief in his pocket.

There're still a lot of pieces in motion, but that much has pretty much settled into place already.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it's what I've been saying for a couple of weeks now. "Hood" is setting Proctor against Rabbit. "Hood" gets protection; Proctor gets a police chief in his pocket.


Who was it who first made that prediction in this thread?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Who was it who first made that prediction in this thread?


Somebody who didn't notice when somebody else made the same prediction weeks ago...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Somebody who didn't notice when somebody else made the same prediction weeks ago...


Actually, someone who noticed but did not comment on it previously since he assumed that person had read the first post in the thread and was not actually implicitly claiming credit for another's theory.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Actually, someone who noticed but did not comment on it previously since he assumed that person had read the first post in the thread and was not actually implicitly claiming credit for another's theory.


Oops, sorry, didn't notice that this was a season thread, not an episode thread. You're right, you did get there first!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What a riveting series of posts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And the streak continues!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> What a riveting series of posts.


Someone thinks your posts are boring. Someone agrees.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

TAsunder said:


> What a riveting series of posts.


Waiting for your riveting contribution. Surely it is taking so long because it is going to be really good!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Waiting for your riveting contribution. Surely it is taking so long because it is going to be really good!


It was the emoticon. You guys were stuck on the sunglasses and I freshened it up for you. You are welcome.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Someone thinks your posts are boring. Someone agrees.


But who thought it first?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if Hood's face bruises will be gone by the next episode.


I noticed that Hood still had the scars on his wrists from being handcuffed to the bed. So, he had scars that went from one week to another. Amazing!! 

I thought it was a good episode. At the end, I was wishing that I could immediately start the next one.

So, what is with the indian chief's sister sharpening the ax? Is she getting in on the action next week? I always fine those after credit scenes odd.

Speaking of, didn't someone say Hood's son called in an after credit scene a couple weeks ago? They didn't go anywhere with that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But who thought it first?


Someone, of course!



Hoffer said:


> So, what is with the indian chief's sister sharpening the ax? Is she getting in on the action next week? I always fine those after credit scenes odd.


I don't remember that at all. I remember she was just sitting there and not saying a word but I don't remember an ax.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I don't remember that at all. I remember she was just sitting there and not saying a word but I don't remember an ax.


It was this week's after credits scene.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> It was this week's after credits scene.


damn it. I forgot that Banshee was one of the shows that did that. thanks for mentioning this. I'll have to go check that out.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> So, what is with the indian chief's sister sharpening the ax? Is she getting in on the action next week? I always fine those after credit scenes odd.


Even more important, when's she getting nekkid?


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Man do I LOVE this show... TV was dragging for me and I had come across the scene from the second episode where the quiet, clean cut guy calmly eating dinner all of a sudden cut some dude's fingers off then gave him a head start before having his wild, hungry dogs eat him, and was all "what's THIS show?"... lol. Went back and caught up and was hooked right away. It's so completely over-the-top and rife with insanity that I have to love it. I find myself looking forward to what I'm assuming will be an epic season finale in the same way I look forward to Sons of Anarchy finales. 

For a pulpy, over-the-top show, I think the writing is actually pretty solid. There are ton of layers to the town and it's inhabitants, and they way everything unfolds and connects is a lot of fun to watch. It's probably one of the best examples I can think of where you're watching a show and you really have no idea what's gonna happen next. 

As for the FBI guys not finding Rabbit, it's not like this has all be going on for weeks, it's only been a few hours. I don't think it's THAT crazy to think that he hasn't been found yet. Plus the guy's a criminal overlord, he knows what he's doing. Carrie going to the school was awesome...completely ridiculous but I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm more curious about how Hood can POSSIBLY get out of this season and still be the Sherrif, with the FBI thisclose to figuring him out. I get that he will probably be aligned with Proctor, but I can't imagine the DA, the FBI, and the rest of the PD (specifically Brock) either knowing the truth or being an inch away from it, are just gonna lie down. 

But that's the fun thing about it! The way everything has unfolded so far, I can't see any way in which the show will continue into next season. But I'm sure they have a plan. 

As for little miss like-to-throw-axes, my guess is that scene is highlighting an upcoming power struggle between her and her brother (the guy from Third Watch), which I'm guessing will be a plot point next season. She blew back into town a few episodes ago and was all "is Dad dead yet?" so she's obviously not emotionally invested in the family. I'm thinking she feels control over the biz should be hers, but she's playing along for now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It cracks me up that three cops, Job, and Sugar arm up and go to war...and get cut to pieces.

Then Anna walks in and calmly kills them all.  I'm a little surprised that she didn't make sure about Rabbit, though...

I'm impressed in retrospect with how much of what went on this season (the Indian stuff, the Fed, "Hood"'s past catching up with him) was just set-up for next year.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The season finale was not terrible, but I was not particularly impressed. 

The worst FBI agents ever continued their streak. What the heck are they doing? Sitting around in a basement somewhere with their hands over their ears humming?

I see that my theory about Hood getting Proctor and Rabbit to kill each other was mostly wrong. Proctor and his men took out maybe three of Rabbit's henchmen, but then bowed out of any further action.

What were the bad guys thinking, bringing a bazooka to a close-range gun fight? Did they think all the good guys with guns would be so stunned that they would just stare at them as they took their time setting up the shot with the bazooka?  Maybe Rabbit taught his henchmen his trick of staring people down so they would not shoot him?  The trick almost worked as all the good guys but one just sat and stared  as the bad guys took their time getting the bazooka aimed at them. But one of the good guys, in great pain, was immune to the trick...

So, Ana is still bad ass but she flipped-flopped yet again, this time betraying her husband's wishes in order to save Hood from torture and murder by Rabbit...Hood, who Ana had only a few days before turned over to Rabbit to be tortured and murdered.

I guess it makes a twisted kind of sense that Rabbit would survive a few gunshot wounds, since Hood was back on his feet in a couple days after torture and being stabbed in the kidney (and the knife twisted). Since Rabbit is still alive, maybe my theory of Rabbit vs. Proctor still has a slim chance of coming true eventually. Yeah, that's the ticket. 

Jason finally figured out that something is up (or down) with his dad. He must not pay much attention to viral videos if it took him this long to see the "Lucas Hood takes down an MMA champ" video on youtube. I guess he just now got an internet connection hooked up at his cabin in the woods.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I like how nobody on this show ever asks any questions like "Gee, Mrs. Hopewell, where'd you learn those Seal Team Six fightin' skills?" Or why is this Rabbit guy after you and Hood?

Rabbit was another bad guy who sits around bloviating instead of just killing the guy who pissed him off. Twenty seven of his evil henchmen were killed because he insisted on yakking it up like the typical tv/movie villain.

I groaned when Carrie shot Rabbit in the stomach.

Looks like Proctor and his hot niece are going to be icky next season.

Who got blowed up in the casino that was under construction, the mayor or somebody else I've forgotten about?

So you find out all kinds of shocking secrets about your wife. Why are you and the two kids moving out of that big house? No, you stay there and make her stay at the Notell Motel.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Rabbit was another bad guy who sits around bloviating instead of just killing the guy who pissed him off. Twenty seven of his evil henchmen were killed because he insisted on yakking it up like the typical tv/movie villain.


While I agree with most of your comments (and, in general, the dumbness of this show, although for some reason I still like it), on this point at least I think it is in character for him. He believes that "Hood" betrayed him, stole his daughter, and stole millions of his money (I'm not sure which offends him more), and he's waited 15 years for his revenge. I can see where he would want to enjoy it for as long as he can.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Who got blowed up in the casino that was under construction, the mayor or somebody else I've forgotten about?


That was the mayor. On any other show I would not ask this...but this is Banshee, so I gotta ask...did he survive?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

So something I noticed. Early in the season we had one of those "this season on Banshee" previews and one of the scenes was of the daughter in a hospital saying to her mom "so is he my father" or something like that. But that scene to the best of my knowledge never happened in Season 1. Anyone notice this too?

As for the "eye-roll" worthiness of the show, the production is so good that I can dismiss all of the plot points that are so ludicrous because is just a fun show to watch.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I agree with some of the complaints above. This show is pretty stupid and full of holes. Saying that, I absolutely love the show. This season finale put a big smile on my face. Can't wait for season 2.

Nice to see that they finale brought the ultimate fighter youtube clip back into the story.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rabbit and Sylar should compare notes and then write a book on how to escape a dire situation when you have been mortally wounded but left un-watched by your enemies.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Nice to see that they finale brought the ultimate fighter youtube clip back into the story.


My prediction is that the real Hood's son will drive to Banshee, having told absolutely nobody where he was going and why, and will promptly be killed.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> My prediction is that the real Hood's son will drive to Banshee, having told absolutely nobody where he was going and why, and will promptly be killed.


I'll take the other side of that prediction. Jason has big trouble of some kind. I expect he will (after much conflict with Hood and lots of angst) eventually get help from Hood and will have an uneasy alliance with him.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

The survival rate for handgun wounds is about 6 out of 7 if you get reasonably prompt medical care.

The survival rate is considerably lower if a rifle is used.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Something I just thought of. Did anyone else take note of the awful job they did of burying the real Hood and the two thugs? It seems like the holes they dug where deep enough to put the body in and maybe 1 or 2 inches of dirt on top. I guess I don't know what criminals usually do when burying a body in the woods. Seems like they could have gone just a little bit deeper.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Rabbit was another bad guy who sits around bloviating instead of just killing the guy who pissed him off.


Maybe...


----------

